# WOODEN HEADLINER



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

so i came up with the idea of putting a thin piece of veneer as a headliner last night.

any obvious pros and cons?

anybody have pictures of this?

i got a chocolate interior so i think it'll go well.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

termites


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14769734
> *termites
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14769734
> *termites
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well it would look weird having something flat across the roof, unless you can get them to bow with the curve of the roof...

what kind of car?


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

78 deville, that's what i was trying to figure out too.

might look wierd with screws in it though.
im thinking that the fabric visors might be wierd too...
hard to believe nobody's done this though?
does anybody put a single piece of mirrored plexiglass?
not a hundred little squares, but a single piece? that might give me some answers about bowing it.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

there is probably a reason why no 1 has done it.


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

well you got the reason?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

you'd prolly have to take out the front windshield to do it.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Aug 16 2009, 12:33 PM~14784123
> *well you got the reason?
> *


i'm thinkin the reason is it's waaaaaay too much work, not too mention it'll look like you're inside of a tree


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 17 2009, 06:33 PM~14797149
> *it's waaaaaay too much work
> *


Compared to fibreglass, Id have to agree!
You have to heat shrink the wood and mould it so it matches the corners and the roof support. With wood there's also moisture and that will ruin alot of fabrics, as well as mould problems. Maybe not right away but in the long term it just isnt the best way to go.

As for the OP if you're really into the wood look take a plastic or fibreglass board and lay down some arborite or plaster and paint it.


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok well i have the original headliner intact still. 
im assuming i could just cover it with a vinyl woodgrain right(if i could find one big enough) and shoot clear or polyurethane over it.

but i was just looking for pictures to give me an idea cause it sounds like it could easily be too much.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Aug 18 2009, 01:21 AM~14801786
> *ok well i have the original headliner intact still.
> im assuming i could just cover it with a vinyl woodgrain right(if i could find one big enough) and shoot clear or polyurethane over it.
> 
> ...


IVE SEEN 1 DONE AT A CHICAGO LO LO SHOW ABOUT 8 YRS AGO IT WAS A COUPE IT DID NOT LOOK BAD , FLOORS WHERE WOOD TOO WITH WOODEN BAR STOOL SEATS .


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

seen a scion online with wood slats but i was thinking a solid piece


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:39 AM~14802394
> *IVE SEEN 1 DONE AT A CHICAGO LO LO SHOW ABOUT 8 YRS AGO IT WAS A COUPE IT DID NOT LOOK BAD , FLOORS WHERE WOOD TOO WITH WOODEN BAR STOOL SEATS .
> *


Yeah, that's the only car i've ever seen with it. It was a themed car, last i seen it was '05 at the Masters of the Streets show. I'll see if i can dig up some pics but i doubt any are going to show the roof.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ITS A GOOD IDEA AND ITS EASY TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 18 2009, 12:33 PM~14805610
> *Yeah, that's the only car i've ever seen with it.  It was a themed car, last i seen it was '05 at the Masters of the Streets show.  I'll see if i can dig up some pics but i doubt any are going to show the roof.
> *


IVE GOT PICS IN STORAGE OF THAT CAR IT HAD THE MINI POOL TABLE MOUNTED ON THE DOOR ,I THINK IT HAD A GANGSTER THEME TO IT ?????????? .


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:02 PM~14809215
> *IVE GOT PICS IN STORAGE OF THAT CAR IT HAD THE MINI POOL TABLE MOUNTED ON THE DOOR ,I THINK IT HAD A GANGSTER THEME TO IT ?????????? .
> *


that was mr chicago al capone themed coupe


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont understand why everyone wanted to talk shit at first like it was impossible?

dont some cars come with wood headliners wrapped in fabric?
why not just stain and finish it?


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 18 2009, 02:33 PM~14805610
> *Yeah, that's the only car i've ever seen with it.  It was a themed car, last i seen it was '05 at the Masters of the Streets show.  I'll see if i can dig up some pics but i doubt any are going to show the roof.
> *


you're talking about Mr. Chicago it was called, an al capone themed car, the interior was supposed to look like a log cabin hideout, nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

ive seen it done. no pics though. looks cool if done right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why dont you try a veneer?


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

that was the plan.....i think i even said that in the first post. would i be able to get a piece that big you think?


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Aug 19 2009, 07:56 PM~14822109
> *that was the plan.....i think i even said that in the first post. would i be able to get a piece that big you think?
> *


Hey homie I had the exact same idea on doing the headliner out of wood,so if it works out the way Iam think of doing it I'll let you know how i did it and what i used!! I work at a lumber yard and I think a piece veneer or a door skin will work! I been doing some of my interior parts out of wood like this one check it out, still got to stain and varnish them!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 















:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Aug 20 2009, 11:12 PM~14834276
> *Hey homie I had the exact same idea on doing the headliner out of wood,so if it works out the way Iam think of doing it I'll let you know how i did it and what i used!! I work at a lumber yard and I think a piece veneer or a door skin will work!  I been doing some of my interior parts out of wood like this one check it out,                                      still got to stain and varnish them!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 That's some nice looking stuff


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 20 2009, 09:56 PM~14834815
> *:0  :0  That's some nice looking stuff
> *


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

damn, that'll look bad once its stained and finished. what kinda car is that?


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Aug 21 2009, 03:19 PM~14841904
> *damn, that'll look bad once its stained and finished. what kinda car is that?
> *


Its 86 monte carlo LS, Here it is stain and varnished,sorry picture is not that great shitty camera phone!!


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

why don't you fyberglass the head liner then woodgrain it like they do the bombs, it will look the same as real wood!!!!


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

basically, fiberglass it and then paint wood on it?


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

yup it would look the same, if the person who is doing it nows wutz he is doing.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

it would be nice to see that pic of the Capone themed car so u could get ideas!


----------

